# Chique Geek Entertainment, LLC is seeking investors!



## Commissar Ploss

Hello Friends, David "Commissar" Ploss here, along with Larry "djinn24" Killian.

As some of you know, and most of you may not, the two of us are opening an online mail order shop along with a brick and mortar hobby/game store in Indiana. We have managed to secure, much to our delight, an awesome location and are now in the process of finishing up the inside renovations and we are attempting to open our doors to the public on the 1st of December. As members of Heresy-Online, you’re all familiar with our special brand of antics here online. So you’ll be pleased to know we’re bringing our pleasant personalities to the masses.  Our business is called Chique Geek Entertainment, LLC. And through us, you’ll be able to get all of your Warhammer 40,000, Warhammer Fantasy Battles, Magic: The Gathering, Pokemon, Yuh-gi-oh! supplies as well as many other games, accessories and supplies. We’re also offering you a chance to become a part of CGE, LLC. Yes, you get to be a part of the success of this business! We’re offering members of Heresy-Online, and the online community a chance to invest in the business and help it grow and flourish. We have many options available for people to get involved. Even if you think you can’t “invest,” you may be surprised, it doesn’t take a lot. 

We are offering on a limited basis the ability to invest in the company, and as we grow you will get more and more return on the dollars you have spent. As an investor you would gain the following:

If you invest $1,000 you will see a return of one-half (.5) % profit per quarter for the life of the company*. In addition a person will receive a 30% or cost +15% discount (whichever is more profitable for the company) on all products purchased from the company. If there is a product that would be cheaper without the discount, accommodation will be made to ensure that you are getting a good deal for your money. Also, you will gain membership into the Silver Membership club. While in the club you will receive the chance to pre-purchase items ahead of the general public. 

If you invest $5,000 you will see a return of three (3) % profit per quarter for the life of the company*. A discount on all products sold by the company of 40% off or cost +10% (cheapest for the investor that does not generate a loss) on all products sold by CGE. Also by investing in this tier you will gain lifetime membership as a Gold Membership club. The benefits of this are you will receive the chance to pre-purchase items ahead of all others, except for the Platinum Membership. You will also receive full access to the any videos and PFD copies of all books created by Chique Geek Entertainment through the website.

If you invest $10,000 you will see a return of seven and a half (7.5) % of the profit per quarter for the life of the company**. You will be able to purchase all products sold by CGE for cost. Also by investing in this tier you will gain lifetime Platinum Membership. The benefits of this membership include receiving first chance to buy any product that comes into the store. You will also receive a physical copy of all instructional DVDs or books produced by CGE, LLC free of cost.

In addition we will be pre-selling gift certificates at a cost of $35.00 each that mature in six months’ time that will then be worth $50.00. Some rules and restriction apply to this. These gift certificates cannot be combined with any other offers and only towards the full MSRP of the product. There is no limit to how many gift certificates a person can buy. In addition you will get additional bonus gift certificates if you spend over certain amounts.

$175.00 or more = $10.00 bonus certificate

$350.00 or more = $25.00 bonus certificate

We reserve the rights to mature a gift certificate earlier then the six month mark.

Last investment option is a flat 5% over invested monies that mature in one year time. No minimum purchase. In addition we will apply additional interest on the loan per year for the life of the investment loan at a rate of 2% for each additional year passed the first.

(*-** there are some additional stipulations that come with the larger investment options, but you can contact us and ask us any questions you would like about CGE, LLC and it's investment options.)

If you are interested in investing in this endeavor or know of anyone who would like to, you can contact either of us. You can reach me, David "Commissar" Ploss at [email protected], and you can reach Larry "djinn24" Killian at [email protected] . 

Please spread the word! Together we can make this endeavor grow and flourish to provide you with the best entertainment products around! 

cheers! 

Commissar Ploss

a word from Larry breaking down the investment monies:



> See everyone, now is the time to invest! Keep in mind we have _*NO OVERHEAD*_. We do NOT pay rent, we do NOT pay utilities. The only bill we have is our webhost, phone, insurance, and minor other things.
> 
> If you want an example:
> 
> Say you invest $1,000 and gain .5% of the total net profit:
> 
> Say we sell $500 a day. Of that 25% is profit so $125 a day.
> 
> In a month that would be $3750 and $45,000 a year.
> 
> Our yearly payments would be as follows:
> $31,200 for salaries
> $1,800 insurance
> $20 for phone
> $50 for webhost
> 33070
> or a total profit of $11,930 a year.
> That is a return of about $60 a year.
> 
> Now as an online discounter with a brick and mortar retail store our yearly expenses will not go up and $500 a day in sales is really low. Now here is a break down of various daily sales and how it affects profit.
> 
> $750 a day is a yearly payout of $176.84 a year for the lowest tier of investment.
> $1,000 a day is a yearly payout of $290.90 a year for the lowest tier of investment.
> $1,500 a day is a yearly payout of $519.03 a year for the lowest tier of investment.
> 
> Now I can not guarantee what our daily sales are going to be but even at only $750 a day you will have your money back in only 6 years and every year after that will be pure profit.
> 
> Now let us tell you how we are planning on making our money, because we enjoy making money too and since we are only paid $300 a week most of our earnings will be due to our profits in the company.
> 
> Well at $750 a month we will earn about $35,000 in profits. Of that we will be paying about about 20% to investors, 20% will be going into advertisement/contests, 10% will be going into the convention fund, 30% will be going back into new stuff and expansion to the store, the last 20% will be mine and Dave's, which for the first 2 years will be going into company expansion.
> 
> As you can see we are going to be pouring over $7,000 a year just into getting more people to buy from us through sponsorship of various websites, podcasts, and local news media.
> 
> The reason we are putting $3,500 into the convention fund is to ensure we have the newest and best games coming out as well as connections across the industry to ensure we are getting the best for you.
> 
> Over $10000 a year will be to expand the number of SKU or products in the store which will in turn mean more sales, meaning more profit. Now keep in mind the first 2 years we will be putting our profits of $7,000 into the store as well.
> 
> Now ask yourself with as much as we are planning on advertising, leg work, and the people we already know do you really think we are going to only maintain an average of $750 a day?
> 
> I will be posting a video soon that should explain more issues that people have.


our video progress is below:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

hi guys. Just wanted to mention that this is not a hoax, not a lie, and it's actually happening. I've spoken with Jezlad about this endeavor over the past month or so, and he's thrilled that we've got something going finally. Heresy's most Eccentric mod, along with Heresy's most prolific poster teaming up to bring a great store, international store i might add, to the world. Our 5 year goal is aggressive. and we're setting ourselves up to be the Wayland of the US. Like i said, our products will be available internationally. and now is the best time you've got, and probably the only time an opportunity like this will present itself. It's great. even the 35 dollar investment is worth it. as you'll get 50 bucks worth of product out of it! 

anyways, spread the word to your friends and let them know that we're serious. I've got to get back to hanging insulation lol it'll help keep the heat in. 

also, we'll be updating you as we go along with photos and video of our progress, so you can keep tabs. I'm posting this up in the general sections of the forum this week, but as supporters, i figured you guys should know about this endeavor first before anyone else.

cheers!

CP


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Hmmm.... I might scrounge up something in terms of investment. Have to dig deeper into this though before I cough up any massive amounts of dough.


----------



## Midge913

As I told Larry, I am in for a buying some gift certificates over the next couple of weeks. I don't have the scratch to invest a bunch, but I will support you guys with what I can. Glad to see the property came through for you guys and I am looking forward to getting back out that way soon to help out with some of the remod stuff.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

ThatOtherGuy said:


> Hmmm.... I might scrounge up something in terms of investment. Have to dig deeper into this though before I cough up any massive amounts of dough.


awesome mate.  why don't you shoot Larry an email. he'll be able to answer any questions that you have about the membership levels and various investment opportunities. he can be reached at [email protected]

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Midge913 said:


> As I told Larry, I am in for a buying some gift certificates over the next couple of weeks. I don't have the scratch to invest a bunch, but I will support you guys with what I can. Glad to see the property came through for you guys and I am looking forward to getting back out that way soon to help out with some of the remod stuff.


awesome dude.  can't wait to hang out again, and put you to work lol

CP


----------



## Djinn24

Yeah Ben looking forward to having you down. Then you can itch your ass off .


----------



## Midge913

ahhhhh, insulation.


----------



## Serpion5

I think I can scratch up a spare grand somewhere. Of all things to invest in it may as well be something I can get behind. :so_happy: 

Let me just check my socks... 

Sending email.


----------



## Djinn24

First Silver Member, Serpion5!


----------



## Chaosftw

I am interested in investing. I am always looking for interesting businesses to invest in. My only sceptisism is that there are so many gaming businesses out there and I rarely see one flourish. I am quite interested in hearing more about what you guys plan on doing that will give you a leg up on everyone else.

As far as the investment opportunities they seem fair and look tempting. I just would love to see more as far as how you plan to market yourselves.

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Azkaellon

So uh...I will assume investing for canadians wouldn't help us any? Or can you ship across boarder with Gw\Privateer Press items\Pokemon & magic? Oh im also interested in the UFS card game if it is possible to cross boarder.

(oh and i have the same question as chaos above as well)


----------



## Commissar Ploss

djinn24 said:


> First Silver Member, Serpion5!


Rest assured, many dead hookers will be trafficked with this money, clearly not wasted.  many thanks Serp, in all seriousness, this will help our venture extensively. 

CP

And djinn will follow up with the rest of the questions below this post:


----------



## Djinn24

The GW issue I would have to look into but I do not think any of the other companies would be an issue seeing we are buying from a 3rd party and not from the company itself.

What makes us different from the rest? First we are located almost in the middle of six major gaming communities to pull people from for larger events. Also we are going to be eating a lot of ramen noodles and advertising aggressively with various websites, podcasts, and other mediums such as local newspapers etc. There is only one other gaming store with in a 30 minute drive of our location and only three within an hour as well so our local sales should be nice. We are already working out details with the local schools about start leagues to help the community as well as advertise for us. My goal is with in the next few years is to be the Wayland of the US, doing anything that I can to pass up the other major companies that sell online. We are going to use Ebay as a free/pay us advertising tool as well posting up a LOT of items (thousands a week when all is said and done) to broadcast our prescience as well. 

Secondly, we have no start up costs, a local business has taken us in under their wing and given us a place to use (about 900 sq feet for now not including a large store room for shipping products out) as well as not charging us for utilities. This will allow us to sink more money into the business instead of having to manage where rent is going to come from. This alone is going to save us over $2000 a month that will allow us to rapidly expand our SKUs. Our ultimate goal it to have at least 5 of every 40k and WHFB in stock at any one time with more of the popular kits.

Third, you are not just buying into a gaming shop. Plans are already being drawn up for a used books and media store, comic store expansion, coffee shop, t-shirt section expansion (both made by other companies and shirts drawn up and marketed under Chique Geek Entertainment, LLC) and a higher end tobacco shop for this area that will also include mail order as well. There are other business ideas in place that I am not at liberty to talk about that have the possibility of going large. Like I said you are not just buying into CGE the game shop, you are going to profit from anything that we market under our brand name as well.

Forth, we will also be producing a series of how to books and videos for sale to the public. As you know I am pretty decent at making tutorials and we are going to be making a series of these for sale to the public as well. After this we will be looking into getting these bound and sold in book form as well.

Fifth, CGE also includes my painting company, so I will also be doing commission work at the shop, this should generate a decent amount of capital for the store as well.

As you can see we have a lot of easy to pull off plans in the works that will be used to not only gain money, but bring people to the shop area where we can show them the awesomeness of gaming. My mentor is a friend of mine who owned a gaming store for 16 years prior to selling it and starting to work for Troll and Toad, the largest Magic the Gathering distribution company in the world. I also have personal contacts with in multiple game makers in addition to Ploss having a large and well known prescience to some major players at the Black Library as well as several other book producers.

In short Ploss and I are willing to make sacrifices in the next couple years until the business is full stocked, stable, and ready to expand into a new location, which we already have scouted (7,000 sq ft warehouse for $122,000). If you have any more questions please ask!


----------



## Azkaellon

SO um....none of my questions where answered guys can you do the following.

A)Sell to canada (Trade Embargo by some companys woot!)

B) Why not buy directly from the company that makes the product it would save a ton of money and supply added benefits.

C)How many gaming shops are in your area?


----------



## Hurricane

Damn I wish I could order from you guys before the holiday season. I don't really have extra spending money at the moment, but pretty much the only thing I want/need are 40k models and since no one in my family knows where to get those I could have easily directed them to you. When are you thinking you will be ready to begin selling 40k merch?


----------



## Djinn24

December 1st we will be open and barring any issues have all our distribution set up. Alliances is less then an hour from here so we will probably be driving up there soon with our paperwork.


----------



## Djinn24

Azkaellon said:


> SO um....none of my questions where answered guys can you do the following.
> 
> A)Sell to Canada (Trade Embargo by some company's woot!)


I have to check on this for GW but the rest of the products they will be coming from alliances so there should be no issues.


> B) Why not buy directly from the company that makes the product it would save a ton of money and supply added benefits.


1. Takes a while to gain the ability to from most companies
2. Alliances, the US largest distributor for gaming stuff is less then an hour from me.


> C)How many gaming shops are in your area?


One within 30 minutes and it does not support 40k and is small and crappy TBH, three within 1 hour.

And actually I did answer these in my previous post .


----------



## Hurricane

Great news Djinn. Then I can just ask my family to purchase from you after the first of December. Just to be sure, you are doing online/over the phone shipping purchases right since I live in Colorado?


----------



## gen.ahab

Would love to invest, but seeing as how you would have to wrench that thousand out of the cold dead hands of the university administration staff, doesn't look to be in the cards. Though I would be glad to throw y'all whatever loose cash I manage to scrounge up in exchange for little plastic crack. Good luck.


----------



## Djinn24

We have a website and will be getting product up as it comes in. We will also have a phone in soon as well for call in orders. I can always be reached at [email protected] until the sales email goes live.


----------



## Djinn24

gen.ahab said:


> Would love to invest, but seeing as how you would have to wrench that thousand out of the cold dead hands of the university administration staff, doesn't look to be in the cards. Though I would be glad to throw y'all whatever loose cash I manage to scrounge up in exchange for little plastic crack. Good luck.


Looking forward to it! The bigger we get, the more money and product we can throw at heresy for some cool ass contests!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

gen.ahab said:


> Would love to invest, but seeing as how you would have to wrench that thousand out of the cold dead hands of the university administration staff, doesn't look to be in the cards. Though I would be glad to throw y'all whatever loose cash I manage to scrounge up in exchange for little plastic crack. Good luck.


i'll be sure to chop the keys up into dimebags and nickels if you want. :wink: I won't add baking soda either. 98% pure plastic crack for you my friend. lol

CP


----------



## Djinn24

Azkaellon said:


> djinn24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azkaellon said:
> 
> 
> 
> SO um....none of my questions where answered guys can you do the following.
> 
> A)Sell to Canada (Trade Embargo by some company's woot!)
> 
> 
> Send me price's for for the following when you can then...i might be interested in a bit of a Investment if you can sell me cheap Gw across the line
> 
> -SkeletonsCrypt ghouls and the like  System?
> -2 Terrorghiests System please
> -Retribution of Scyrah Stuff 20% off retail free or reduced shipping depending on order size
> -Good Brushs! www.merriartist.com
> -Boxs of Magic (130 or so locally) $110, preorder on new sets will be $100, cases will be done case by case.
> -Booster boxs of Pokemon (120 locally)Gonna have to call alliances on this
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Commissar Ploss

i'll be moving this thread to Forum Announcements on Tuesday. 

CP


----------



## Hurricane

> -SkeletonsCrypt ghouls and the like
> -2 Terrorghiests


Djinn these items are both from the Vampire Counts WHFB range.


----------



## gen.ahab

All GW shit 20% off? If so, you people are my new bestest best friends.


----------



## Styro-J

Awesome! Unfortunately, I won't have money for investing for some time. But I will definitely throw some business your way!


----------



## World Eater XII

Just checked the old matress, email sent.


----------



## Aramoro

It's spelt Chic, unless you do mean the French for chew, in which case why do you want to chew geeks?


----------



## World Eater XII

Cos thats what get me hard....Yeah....Yeah....:spiteful:


----------



## Serpion5

Aramoro said:


> It's spelt Chic, unless you do mean the French for chew, in which case why do you want to chew geeks?


Pfft. I know what I`m signing up for. :wink: 

:laugh:


----------



## Azkaellon

Serpion5 said:


> Pfft. I know what I`m signing up for. :wink:
> 
> :laugh:


I am now waiting for ploss to show up at your door in a shipoing box


----------



## Serpion5

Azkaellon said:


> I am now waiting for ploss to show up at your door in a shipoing box


Actually, come to think of it, that email did mention... 

:shok:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Styro-J said:


> Awesome! Unfortunately, I won't have money for investing for some time. But I will definitely throw some business your way!


dont' worry about the investment mate.  that's ok. we're glad you're wanting to do business though! awesome!



World Eater XII said:


> Just checked the old matress, email sent.


awesome mate.  we'll get you set up here in a sec.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Aramoro said:


> It's spelt Chic, unless you do mean the French for chew, in which case why do you want to chew geeks?


Yes, that is one definition. However, it is used in many many many places in reference to the fashionable and the beautiful. here's the urbandictionary.com definition.



> 1. Chique
> 
> South African definition of a hip, cool girl- friend. A term of endearment to girls found regularly lounging next to the pool, downing tequila shooters, drinking vodka lime on the rocks and generally giving group hugs on a regular basis. Only used within certain groups to link each other together.
> "Howzit Chique? Having a fantastic afternoon?"
> "Hey Chique, it sounds like you had a cooker last night."
> "Chique - what's happening out there in the wilderness?"


also, a MAJOR beauty products retailer uses it for this purpose. You don't expect www.chiqueme.com to mean "chew me" do you? it means "beautify me"

CP


----------



## Djinn24

Email sent up. 

Azk like I said I know I can not send GW across the borders because of the embargo in place. I will have to check to see if I can if I buy the product from my distributor.


----------



## World Eater XII

Cheers lads, ill do that 2moz when im back on work email


----------



## Commissar Ploss

World Eater XII said:


> Cheers lads, ill do that 2moz when im back on work email


sounds good mate.  thanks for your support!

CP


----------



## scscofield

If I had cash to spare I would help but yeah.... that takes cash


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

So after doing some reading, I have come up with a few questions for you guys before I start handing out cash...



Commissar Ploss said:


> If you invest $1,000 you will see a return of one-half (.5) %_* profit per quarter for the life of the company*_*. In addition a person will receive a 30% or cost +15% discount (whichever is more profitable for the company) on all products purchased from the company. If there is a product that would be cheaper without the discount, accommodation will be made to ensure that you are getting a good deal for your money. Also, you will gain membership into the Silver Membership club. While in the club you will receive the chance to pre-purchase items ahead of the general public.


So with this highlighted statement, I ask what happens to the principle if the company tanks?

Also what is the total amount of principle you guys are intending to raise?

How much have you raised to this point?


----------



## Serpion5

The exchange rate was awesome when I sent that payment. $1k US turned out to be Nine eighty something AU. :laugh: 

Assuming the economy swings back to the US` favour, I`d say this could work well. :spiteful: 




And if not, fuck.


----------



## Djinn24

If the company tanks all merchandise will be liquidated and investors payed back their investment until the money runs out. Total capital that we are looking to gain is $50k so far we have received $1k.

The only bill we are going to have is the insurance (forgot about that above) since t he building owner is an investor in his own right and instead of receiving rent also receives a part of the profits. The only way this business would honestly tank is if we decided we do not want to do it anymore or the building is blown over tomorrow.

We are going to be an online retailers and planning on using every avenue we can, if we generate $200,000 in profit in one year (possible) then that will return your $1000 right there. In our first year or two, Ploss and I are not even planning on taking any of the profit from the company and will be investing 100% our share right back into the company to buy more product.


----------



## World Eater XII

Paypal exchange rate is very reasonable, happy with that


----------



## Commissar Ploss

World Eater XII said:


> Paypal exchange rate is very reasonable, happy with that


and many thanks to our second Silver Member! Chique Geek wouldn't be Chique Geek without you. 

CP


----------



## World Eater XII

Pleasure, just guess what your an accessory to now


----------



## Djinn24

A gaming orgy?

Good news, we both remembered our cameras so we will have video up of the shop WIP. Its rough right now and stuff needs to be moved out of here but we will also be posting a diagram of what we are going to have laid out in the shop as well.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Thread moved to Forum Announcements so that the general public can get in on the action as well. 

cheers gents!

CP


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Hmm very interesting. I might be tempted into looking into investing though it will all come down to wether the missus is willing to let me crack open the savings account. 


As an aside what ranges are you going to be lookingat expanding into. When i worked in an indi games store over here in the UK we had issues where the GW profit margins meant that we had to rely on third party sales to stay afloat. In the end the store became a model railway, scalexstrix store with a little warhammer in it before it went down the crapper. The rival store in the next town however suplimented their stock file with void, celtos, microart studio and avatars of war product and are still going strong. Largely because each of these systems was compatible with already existing GW product. 

With that in mind i was curious as to what, if any, third party producers you had considered lining up?

Cheers
Marty

Edit: I'm aware of MTg, yugi and Pokemon but can't help but see these as fad games. Beyblade was the same when i worked in the store.


----------



## Djinn24

We are planning on carrying:

Magic: the Gathering
Yo-Gi-Oh
Pokemon
Warlord: Saga of the Storm
Dungeons and Dragons
Pathfinder
All the Whitewolf Games
Fantasy Flight games
Warhammer 40k
Warhammer
Warmachine
Hoards
Reaper Miniatures
Mantic's games

We are also going to be expanding into Comic books, used books, and various other products. Also we will be carrying the support products for the various games that we will be carrying. We are not going to rely on 40k to make all of our money, or even 20% of our money. I know all to well what the profit margin is on 40k and it is not all that great.


----------



## Azkaellon

Pokemon\Magic have a huge selling market be-leave it or not and tons of players.... Also magic is pretty much the oldest TCG around. Oh and also the store i used to work for tried whitewolf stuff.....it didn't sell worth a damn people just open the books to see what they need no mater what you do or DL the PDF.


----------



## Djinn24

Azk, I have been gaming for longer then you have been alive and deeply evolved in the hobby for over 10 years. I know how the market works. Wanna sell something then get your ass out from behind the counter and sell it. Oh and Magic is a CCG not a TCG.


----------



## cobra.commander

Well, I know I haven't been on the boards long...and I've never had the pleasure of speaking with you gents, but I'll certainly throw you guys some business when I can...the US needs more stores like this!


----------



## Djinn24

Thanks Cobra Commander! We are taking Christmas orders as well!


----------



## Azkaellon

djinn24 said:


> Azk, I have been gaming for longer then you have been alive and deeply evolved in the hobby for over 10 years. I know how the market works. Wanna sell something then get your ass out from behind the counter and sell it. Oh and Magic is a CCG not a TCG.


Meh ok if you don't want advice from someone that PLAYS IT and has friends that are the top in north america that's fine no need to get bossy.


----------



## Djinn24

I play and have been playing Magic since Dark edition . Thanks Tho.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Looks like i'm out for now, the missus nearly blew a gasket when i suggested we invest the money we have been saving up to get our kitchen renovated. 

She has however agreed that if you are still looking for investors in a year's time that it is somethign worth exploring.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

djinn24 said:


> *If the company tanks all merchandise will be liquidated and investors payed back their investment until the money runs out*. Total capital that we are looking to gain is $50k so far we have received $1k.


So what if the sales of your liquidated items don't cover the entire returns for the investors?


----------



## Djinn24

ThatOtherGuy said:


> So what if the sales of your liquidated items don't cover the entire returns for the investors?


Highly unlikely but that is the risk.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

I don't have the money to invest right now but I will mention and advertise to people I know and meet about your place! I hope your business all the well and to expand greatly!

on a side note, will ploss be seeing more ponies in the store? lol


----------



## Djinn24

He has already put a claim on all Sella Bella cards and MLP dolls. For shame!


----------



## Azkaellon

djinn24 said:


> He has already put a claim on all Sella Bella cards and MLP dolls. For shame!


Ask for there pants too! And ploss Commissar hat


----------



## Lubacca

I'm curious to what kind of discount you guys are going to be working with. I get most of my stuff through a smaller distributor who gives pretty reasonable prices but seeing as this is 'home' to me I'd like to help, even if it's by buying exclusively from you guys in general instead of hodge-podging it. You guys gonna carry stuff from Max Mini and all of the other smaller companies too? LMK


----------



## Commissar Ploss

@Lubacca: I'll be sure to have Larry answer your questions in the AM.  

CP


----------



## Azkaellon

Ill assume the guy bent over next to a stove is Djinn?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

yeah, he's sitting on a camping chair on his laptop. 

Everything in that room is extra consignment stuff from the next bay and such, that'll all be moved out of there soon, so we have room to stage stuff for opening. 

CP


----------



## MidnightKid333

I just have to say that your facial hair and bandanna are totally badass.


----------



## Azkaellon

Hmmm dry wall over one of the two bay doors for added warmth in the winter? Those bastards give us trouble all the time at work even when closed......Mind you one is needed to let the "Average" Gamer in *cough*

But looking good so far! You just need the dry wall up, Electrical (please don't do that your self if you don't know how...BBQed ploss smells funny) I do have to ask what kind of heat you guys are using though? (im assuming electric since gas would cost a shit load to set up if the pipeing isnt there)


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Azkaellon said:


> Hmmm dry wall over one of the two bay doors for added warmth in the winter? Those bastards give us trouble all the time at work even when closed......Mind you one is needed to let the "Average" Gamer in *cough*
> 
> But looking good so far! You just need the dry wall up, Electrical (please don't do that your self if you don't know how...BBQed ploss smells funny) I do have to ask what kind of heat you guys are using though? (im assuming electric since gas would cost a shit load to set up if the pipeing isnt there)


electrical heating to start.  But we're ducting in the furnace heat eventually. This upcoming summer those garage doors are coming out and glass fronts are going in. slowly but surely. 

Slat board on the back wall (the big wall), and sheeting on the insulated one. etc etc. drywall is running too much money right now. Pine is cheaper and still aesthetically pleasing.

CP


----------



## Azkaellon

Commissar Ploss said:


> electrical heating to start.  But we're ducting in the furnace heat eventually. This upcoming summer those garage doors are coming out and glass fronts are going in. slowly but surely.
> 
> Slat board on the back wall (the big wall), and sheeting on the insulated one. etc etc. drywall is running too much money right now. Pine is cheaper and still aesthetically pleasing.
> 
> CP


Pine is better......Angry nerds can throw chairs pretty far when they lose in magic.....(I wish i could link that but only judges\ organizers can see the page of reasons people have been Disqualified from events rofl)

As for Ducting.... putting it off is a good idea something ALWAYS go's wrong.....Plus electric is easier to control so if there's a fat guy in the corner you can go turn it off in that zone....(The smell from a sweating fat dude is not pleasant if they are playing DND......and not moving for hours)


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Azkaellon said:


> Pine is better......Angry nerds can throw chairs pretty far when they lose in magic.....(I wish i could link that but only judges organizers can see the page of reasons people have been Disqualified from events rofl)
> 
> As for Ducting.... putting it off is a good idea something ALWAYS go's wrong.....Plus electric is easier to control so if there's a fat guy in the corner you can go turn it off in that zone....(The smell from a sweating fat dude is not pleasant if they are playing DND......and not moving for hours)


we call that stagnation. lol

CP


----------



## Azkaellon

Commissar Ploss said:


> we call that stagnation. lol
> 
> CP


Wait till it happens, we had a guy go THROUGH the table the other day...a 100 pound asian kid slapped a 220 White dude for b eating him in EDH magic...(Commander) was the funniest shit i have ever seen..........You will have lots of lawlz at work good sir. But uh put up a "NO DISCOUNTS or No Bargining" Sign.....


----------



## troybuckle

Congrats and good luck guys. 

Keep the videos coming its cool to see the place shape up.


----------



## Djinn24

Lubacca said:


> I'm curious to what kind of discount you guys are going to be working with. I get most of my stuff through a smaller distributor who gives pretty reasonable prices but seeing as this is 'home' to me I'd like to help, even if it's by buying exclusively from you guys in general instead of hodge-podging it. You guys gonna carry stuff from Max Mini and all of the other smaller companies too? LMK


If you are talking 40k then 20% off with free shipping for larger orders. Same goes for WHFB. Other games are done provisionally depending on what the games are and when the order is set up. There is going to be pre-order specials for MTG.

Azk, what post are you talking about, I am a Magic TO (have been since 1998 lol) but do not go to the MTG forums as much as I should. Whats your DCI number  Mine is 29041 (yes you can go look up my infrequent playing lol).


----------



## Azkaellon

djinn24 said:


> If you are talking 40k then 20% off with free shipping for larger orders. Same goes for WHFB. Other games are done provisionally depending on what the games are and when the order is set up. There is going to be pre-order specials for MTG.
> 
> Azk, what post are you talking about, I am a Magic TO (have been since 1998 lol) but do not go to the MTG forums as much as I should. Whats your DCI number  Mine is 29041 (yes you can go look up my infrequent playing lol).


Mine i dont even remember and have to dig out we keep it in the local store laptop LOL i lose so much now its not even funny because i won't play blue\black control. (Black\Red Vampire is more fun damn it im loyal to my colors!)


----------



## Djinn24

I last played in the Ravnica block but dropped out again due to deploying. Probably going to be getting back in though. I am normally a control player but have been known to play beats decks as well.


----------



## Azkaellon

djinn24 said:


> I last played in the Ravnica block but dropped out again due to deploying. Probably going to be getting back in though. I am normally a control player but have been known to play beats decks as well.


ATM Blue\Black Control is the top common deck since its really easy to play and a bitch to deal with -_- (Drop the ball due to the last block they did)


----------



## Serpion5

Thinks is looking good.  

Are you enjoying renovating?


----------



## xenobiotic

I'd really like to help you guys out in some way, mostly since your nice and motivated people whom I have grown to like, I am however somewhat reluctant about investing simply because I'm on the other side of the pond (wouldn't really be any benefits for me I assume) and that we're talking about a significant amount of p-crack-money.

I shall discuss it with my "financial consultant" (my father) and I'll return to you with some questions soon. Any time limit on this offer?


----------



## deathwatch27

So whats the URL for your guys store or hasen't it gone live yet? It may of been on the 1st page but i missed.


----------



## Djinn24

@deathwatch27 The store itself has not went live yet.

@xeno Well you will still be paid out quarterly if you take a long term investment. Drop me an email [email protected] and we can discuss it in more details.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

CP


----------



## Midge913

Sweet!!! Looks like you guys are going to have it all done by the time I come up there on Saturday


----------



## Azkaellon

Im debating if and investment from canada would even pay off due to most of the stuff not being able to be sold to me


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Azkaellon said:


> Im debating if and investment from canada would even pay off due to most of the stuff not being able to be sold to me


well you'll be making money if you invest so....

CP


----------



## Azkaellon

Yes and no depends on the right off. Also if i cant buy anything.....if i could might br able to getvyou guys a fair amount of customers


----------



## Djinn24

As far as I know the only thing I can not sell you is GW.


----------



## Djinn24

Midge913 said:


> Sweet!!! Looks like you guys are going to have it all done by the time I come up there on Saturday


We just picked up several thousand dollars and pounds of slat wall we will have to hang up in addition to paneling to still put up.


----------



## Midge913

djinn24 said:


> We just picked up several thousand dollars and pounds of slat wall we will have to hang up in addition to paneling to still put up.


Details:wink:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

xenobiotic said:


> I am however somewhat reluctant about investing simply because I'm on the other side of the pond (wouldn't really be any benefits for me I assume) and that we're talking about a significant amount of p-crack-money.
> 
> I shall discuss it with my "financial consultant" (my father) and I'll return to you with some questions soon. Any time limit on this offer?



actually the exchange rate at the moment means that you'll be better off once the market restabilises. $1000 = about £620 or 700Euros. Before the recession the rate was more or less stable at $1 = £0.5 or 1 Euro, so whilst the pound is in a weaker state than it was the Euro is in a much stronger position against the Dollar. 

If the market restabilises to its previous trend or even declines (if Greece drop the euro then it would have a negative impact across europe) then an investment now would mean that the quarterly return would actually be better than your initial investment.


----------



## Azkaellon

djinn24 said:


> As far as I know the only thing I can not sell you is GW.


I just did a little research...i cant buy anything from you guys from wizards eather D: Oddly enough PP is fine though lol


----------



## Djinn24

Wizards has an embargo? Odd. I am about to make a trip up to alliances and check on that.

See everyone, now is the time to invest! Keep in mind we have _*NO OVERHEAD*_. We do NOT pay rent, we do NOT pay utilities. The only bill we have is our webhost, phone, insurance, and minor other things.

If you want an example:

Say you invest $1,000 and gain .5% of the total net profit:

Say we sell $500 a day. Of that 25% is profit so $125 a day.

In a month that would be $3750 and $45,000 a year.

Our yearly payments would be as follows:
$31,200 for salaries
$1,800 insurance
$20 for phone
$50 for webhost
33070
or a total profit of $11,930 a year.
That is a return of about $60 a year.

Now as an online discounter with a brick and mortar retail store our yearly expenses will not go up and $500 a day in sales is really low. Now here is a break down of various daily sales and how it affects profit.

$750 a day is a yearly payout of $176.84 a year for the lowest tier of investment.
$1,000 a day is a yearly payout of $290.90 a year for the lowest tier of investment.
$1,500 a day is a yearly payout of $519.03 a year for the lowest tier of investment.

Now I can not guarantee what our daily sales are going to be but even at only $750 a day you will have your money back in only 6 years and every year after that will be pure profit.

Now let us tell you how we are planning on making our money, because we enjoy making money too and since we are only paid $300 a week most of our earnings will be due to our profits in the company.

Well at $750 a month we will earn about $35,000 in profits. Of that we will be paying about about 20% to investors, 20% will be going into advertisement/contests, 10% will be going into the convention fund, 30% will be going back into new stuff and expansion to the store, the last 20% will be mine and Dave's, which for the first 2 years will be going into company expansion.

As you can see we are going to be pouring over $7,000 a year just into getting more people to buy from us through sponsorship of various websites, podcasts, and local news media.

The reason we are putting $3,500 into the convention fund is to ensure we have the newest and best games coming out as well as connections across the industry to ensure we are getting the best for you.

Over $10000 a year will be to expand the number of SKU or products in the store which will in turn mean more sales, meaning more profit. Now keep in mind the first 2 years we will be putting our profits of $7,000 into the store as well.

Now ask yourself with as much as we are planning on advertising, leg work, and the people we already know do you really think we are going to only maintain an average of $750 a day?

I will be posting a video soon that should explain more issues that people have.


----------



## Azkaellon

djinn24 said:


> Wizards has an embargo? Odd. I am about to make a trip up to alliances and check on that.
> 
> See everyone, now is the time to invest! Keep in mind we have _*NO OVERHEAD*_. We do NOT pay rent, we do NOT pay utilities. The only bill we have is our webhost, phone, insurance, and minor other things.


What about keeping Ploss from taking is pants off at work? that will be pretty steep.......:grin:

But ya wizard does for some reason when i checked last month.....It might be gone now they figured out they REALLY pissed off a ton of players.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

djinn updated the post above yours. might want to have a look.

CP


----------



## Azkaellon

Commissar Ploss said:


> djinn updated the post above yours. might want to have a look.
> 
> CP


Fails to tell me how he gets you to keep your pants on....

I do like his breakdown though very nice! Should also be interesting to see what his supplier says about wizards.


----------



## Djinn24

Also in additions to everything we have had the following donated to us so we will not have to spend money getting them:

Display Cases x 2
Slat Walls x ALOT
Building and Utilities including Internet
Computer
Tables
Chairs

As you can see we have local support and backing!

We are doing our best to not get a bank loan as that will cut into everyone's money.


----------



## Azkaellon

djinn24 said:


> Also in additions to everything we have had the following donated to us so we will not have to spend money getting them:
> 
> Display Cases x 2
> Slat Walls x ALOT
> Building and Utilities including Internet
> Computer
> Tables
> Chairs
> 
> As you can see we have local support and backing!
> 
> We are doing our best to not get a bank loan as that will cut into everyone's money.



How the hell.....Did you pull that off dude? those cases run about 500 - 1000 each retail!


----------



## Midge913

I am not saying anything but Larry, Dave, make sure you brush off your kneepads and get up to date on your shots.


----------



## Djinn24

The Slatwalls is over $2000 as well.


----------



## Azkaellon

Midge913 said:


> I am not saying anything but Larry, Dave, make sure you brush off your kneepads and get up to date on your shots.


All i can say is.....

AWESOME! Now we all know how to start are own company eh Midge? you helping out buddy *nudge, nudge*:don-t_mention:



djinn24 said:


> The Slatwalls is over $2000 as well.


........Ok im starting to be-leave midges idea......


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Azkaellon said:


> How the hell.....Did you pull that off dude? those cases run about 500 - 1000 each retail!


yep.  We've got a lot of people who believe in us and want to see us succeed. And they're willing to help. 

CP


----------



## Djinn24

Not everyone has been able to help out with money, but like Dave said they are willing to help anyway they can too see a business get off the ground.

I am more impressed with the 1000sq ft facility for free...


----------



## Azkaellon

djinn24 said:


> I am more impressed with the 1000sq ft facility for free...


See Midge's post for my idea on how that happened.......On the upside....You might love how much i will end up buying if you cut me a better deal then my local all asian card store!


----------



## deathwatch27

@Azkaellon Maybe once their open you could do a road trip to the US and buy direct from the shop. Just got to worry about the "illegal goods" when crossing back over the boarder then.


----------



## Aramoro

djinn24 said:


> If you want an example:
> 
> Say you invest $1,000 and gain .5% of the total net profit:
> 
> Say we sell $500 a day. Of that 25% is profit so $125 a day.
> 
> In a month that would be $3750 and $45,000 a year.
> 
> Our yearly payments would be as follows:
> $31,200 for salaries
> $1,800 insurance
> $20 for phone
> $50 for webhost
> 33070
> or a total profit of $11,930 a year.
> That is a return of about $60 a year.


I understand there's no sales tax as such for out of state customers, but do you really have no other overheads in there? I'm thinking accountant, corporation tax local and federal (is that 8.5% in Indiana? then Federal Income Tax?)

Your base sales projection there is ~$180K. Now obviously I'm not expecting you to shift $15K in month 1 out of the blocks but what do you think your ramp up is going to be like? Year 1, year 2 and on? I'm just thinking about the sort of ROI here, for $1000 down at your figures that's $60 a year so I'll make my money back in just 17 years, so obviously you're aiming at much higher sales than that. What kind of values you thinking of?


----------



## Djinn24

The only two employees are going to be Dave and I so the taxes should not be all that much, you are also correct about getting a CPA eventually as well, until then I am just going to learn the fun of tax law.

Honestly Aramoro I can not say what its going to be like. I know we are going to be pouring out hearts and pocketbooks into this to get the word out about the store so we are hoping to jump up in our daily sales ASAP, that is why our advertising budget is so large. If I was going to guess at a ROI, it would be 5-7 years for the initial to be payed back and profits start coming in. If things go huge we could do it in 2, it may take 10 (awww hell no). 

A majority of what Ploss and I will be making will be derived from profit as well so we will be doing out best to ensure that we make a good profits. I know this is not the hardfast number that any of you want to hear but that is all I can provide now until the store opens and we get decent stock levels to ensure that we have the product in stock to order.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

this is so true.  It'll be hard for us the first year, especially when it comes to a paycheck as most of what we get will be funneled right back into the business. ramen noodle year as we've grown to call it. lol

CP


----------



## Wolfbane

I wish you guys all the best with your venture.
What do you plan for the shops opening hours?
I had a bricks n mortar shop a few years back, and ended up only opening in the afternoons and weekends. I switched entirely online before my second year was through.
I got a morning job to help cover the bills, as I only ever had one or two customers in the mornings.


----------



## troybuckle

I think that it will be extremely important you to have a good online store and website. If you have a nice website that easy to follow and is up t date you will produce as many sales from it as you would from walk ins.


----------



## Djinn24

Actually looking to have more online sales then walk in sales. We are planning on investing a good chunk of money into advertising. Our website will be linked with out POS once we get it all sorted out so if a sale is made in the store it will be deducted from our inventory and I am planning on making the site as streamlined and pleasant to the eye that I can.

Our store hours will be 10 or Noon to 8pm Tu -Thr, Sun and 10/Noon to 9pm Fri and Sat.

Check out www.chiquegeek.com added even more information with an investment breakdown for the different tiers of investment.


----------



## Serpion5

And so it`s all falling into place... :spiteful:


----------



## Aramoro

troybuckle said:


> I think that it will be extremely important you to have a good online store and website. If you have a nice website that easy to follow and is up t date you will produce as many sales from it as you would from walk ins.


This. The Website is so critical to your success here, if it's good it'll make your business if it's bad it'll break it.


----------



## Digg40k

I don't have anywhere near the kind of money needed to invest in you guys at the moment but I truly wish you the best of luck. You're both really nice lads and deserve to be successful because you love the hobby. I'll definitely be showing my support by ordering from you in the future.


----------



## Djinn24

Serpion5 said:


> And so it`s all falling into place... :spiteful:


We have had 2 investors but several others showing interest. Shop isn't going to have much on December 1st but damn it we will be open .


----------



## Commissar Ploss

yes i did cut him off... we had visitors lol

CP


----------



## Djinn24

And I was on a roll


----------



## Azkaellon

Damn Djinn you don't have to take that from ploss!!!!!! Tell him to keep rolling next time...i want to see the blooper's from this stuff also.


----------



## Dawnstar

Sadly guys I'm on the wrong side of the world to purchase from ya and lack the funds to invest but I do want to wish you guys the very best of luck with CGE!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Dawnstar said:


> Sadly guys I'm on the wrong side of the world to purchase from ya and lack the funds to invest but I do want to wish you guys the very best of luck with CGE!


thanks mate.  your support is very much appreciated.

CP


----------



## troybuckle

Nice update, im looking forward to you guys getting the store up, its a cool process to watch. Also will you be dealing any Malifaux minis and if so can they be shipped to Canada. Also, if you have an eBay store couldn't you ship gw to Canada anyway. (Lets say you have the box and take the wrapping off and look inside, now its yours and you can sell it on ebay? lol)


----------



## Emperors Knights

This is sized way to large and on mobile devices makes all the frames mess up


----------



## Djinn24

https://www.facebook.com/groups/149120371854594/

The official Chique Geek group, we will be doing special promotions there in addition to here as well.

I would love to do a Black Friday promotion...


----------



## Azkaellon

djinn24 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/149120371854594/
> 
> The official Chique Geek group, we will be doing special promotions there in addition to here as well.
> 
> I would love to do a Black Friday promotion...


Ooooh Hook a Bro up with cheap gundam kits? lol!


----------



## Djinn24

Who makes the kits you are looking for, I will see if Alliance or Diamond has them,


----------



## Azkaellon

djinn24 said:


> Who makes the kits you are looking for, I will see if Alliance or Diamond has them,


Ill link it up on your Fb page, there pretty good to carry lots of people love them for conversions.


----------



## troybuckle

Any more video updates on the way?


----------



## Djinn24

Ploss is on vacation up north for the holidays and we are waiting on the heater to be installed.... Any day now, any day now.


----------



## turel2

I'm too poor to invest, but best of luck with this store guys. 

Having a successful website will be very important for Chique Geek, as it has the most potential for number customers and sales.


----------



## LTP

*pulls out $10000*...... wait a min...  Lol its awesome you guys are doing this. I hope it all goes well Shame i can't see the finished store lol. Best of luck!


----------



## Azkaellon

LTP said:


> *pulls out $10000*...... wait a min...  Lol its awesome you guys are doing this. I hope it all goes well Shame i can't see the finished store lol. Best of luck!


ITs a TARP!


----------



## Djinn24

LTP said:


> *pulls out $10000*...... wait a min...  Lol its awesome you guys are doing this. I hope it all goes well Shame i can't see the finished store lol. Best of luck!


Even if you can only do $1000 it would be helpful .


----------



## Ambush Beast

*Hi*

My wife and me took a serious look at this plan and really do love it, the problem is right now we do not have the money to make the investment as is. 

The question I have is can we make payments over a period of time to secure our standing in the company or must you have the payment in full in order to take care of the things you need to on your end? 

Also, is there a time-limit on the investment period before the chance is lost to us for all eternity? lol

Adrian.


----------



## Djinn24

drop me an email at [email protected] and we can discuss it more.


----------



## arturslv

I really hope your business flourishes, guys. Best of luck to ye!


----------



## Mindlessness

If only I wasn't 16. I'd be giving as much to you as humanly possible!

If you guys ship to Australia i'll deffinetly reccomend about 8-9 friends, the more the merrier right?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Mindlessness said:


> If only I wasn't 16. I'd be giving as much to you as humanly possible!
> 
> If you guys ship to Australia i'll deffinetly reccomend about 8-9 friends, the more the merrier right?


we'll see what's going on with the Embargo's and such, but I'm sure we'll ship some things to AUS for sure.  Thanks for your support mate!

CP


----------



## Serpion5

Buy in bulk and save! :crazy:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

WE FINALLY HAVE HEAT!!! 

is nice.

CP


----------



## Djinn24

The heat is nice in there, new videos sometime next week.


----------



## Serpion5

And then it was Djinn`s turn to use the laptop. :laugh: 

What kind of heating?


----------



## Boc

Conduction through skin-to-skin contact and friction, I'd imagine 

Definitely looking forward to you all getting the webstore launched, my FLGS guys are weird and I'd rather order it from you all.


----------



## Djinn24

Adam, I have 6 computers, there is no damn sharing in this house. I can even post from my kindle, biotch.

We are looking forward to getting everything up and going as well. Great thing is we should be debt free when we start so that is HUGE.


----------



## Serpion5

Why the hell does anyone need six computers when I have to share the ONE computer that I paid $2k for with two other family members? :angry: 

Damn you Larry, damn you and your machines! 


lol j/k


----------



## Djinn24

I build my own computers...


----------



## Serpion5

Damn... :cray: 

So anyway, what kind of heating did you have installed?


----------



## Djinn24

Propane heater.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

djinn24 said:


> Propane heater.


not just any fucking propane heater, you dope! It's a fucking ginormous 500 gallon propane tank out the back. It looks like something they would have dropped on Nagasaki! and it's nice and warm. :biggrin:

CP


----------



## Uveron

Commissar Ploss said:


> not just any fucking propane heater, you dope! It's a fucking ginormous 500 gallon propane tank out the back. It looks like something they would have dropped on Nagasaki! and it's nice and warm. :biggrin:
> 
> CP


Urgh, Tanked Propane, keep an eye out for the incentives to be hooked up via gas line, not sure where its going out in indian, but with gas(propane) prices beeing so cheep at the well head, there is a movement towards pipes to houses to cut out the propane devilary company's who are adding quite a large markup.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Uveron said:


> Urgh, Tanked Propane, keep an eye out for the incentives to be hooked up via gas line, not sure where its going out in indian, but with gas(propane) prices beeing so cheep at the well head, there is a movement towards pipes to houses to cut out the propane delivery company's who are adding quite a large markup.


fun part is, we're not paying for it. 

once again, NO overhead.

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss

We're still actively seeking Investors for Chique Geek. We're looking for a Gold Membership to really get us rocking and rolling. The sooner we achieve our goal, the sooner we can be in business! If you have questions, please let us know. Or if you know someone who may be interested, please let them know about this fabulous opportunity.

CP


----------



## World Eater XII

Sorry to necro this but I couldn't find reference anywere else. Did this idea cream in?


----------



## Serpion5

Ploss hasn't been online in ages and Djinn is no longer on this site. 

I still have contact with both of them so I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## World Eater XII

Thanks as I did actually invest into this.


----------



## slaaneshy

I'd suggest if you have invested and have not had contact with them, or they have not contacted you, you can say goodbye to the money.
I expressed and interest when they were looking for investment but their terms and conditions as I recall were some what pie in the sky.


----------



## World Eater XII

I only invested due to a decent deal on the exchange rate lol.


----------



## Jezlad

Wait... You handed over cash and that was the end of it? 


Err...


----------



## Serpion5

Their initial plan was solid enough, their venue was set and they had no overhead to cover. Something to do with it fell through though, so they had to postpone and look for somewhere else. 

I've been told the idea is on hold but they still want to get it going. At the moment they're both working as truck drivers and whatever else they can get on the side.


----------



## World Eater XII

It feels like thats what I did but as serpion said that was the situationat the time. However any cash investment is always going to be full of risks. I'm not fussed about the cash at all tbh, just the lack of communication.


----------



## slaaneshy

Mate, no offense, but your a conman's dream mark!


----------



## World Eater XII

Oh a few years ago agreed. 

But you live, love and learn.


----------



## slaaneshy

Fair one. 

You may be interested to know that according to a google search:

http://www.manta.com/c/mxgnycm/chique-geek-entertainment-llc

The company appears to be active and making money - assuming it is the same one?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

slaaneshy said:


> Fair one.
> 
> You may be interested to know that according to a google search:
> 
> http://www.manta.com/c/mxgnycm/chique-geek-entertainment-llc
> 
> The company appears to be active and making money - assuming it is the same one?


Djinn and Ploss were planning a wargaming company; so - unless they changed plans really suddenly - that is a different company.


----------



## slaaneshy

Address appears to be where Ploss and Djinn live according to their profiles....

Anyhow - hope you get your money back!

Serpion5 invested - he is still a mod on the site - drop him a line, maybe he knows the answer to the mystery?


----------



## World Eater XII

I was just curious to see if it worked or not.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Hello gents. I appreciate the interest in Chique Geek.  for all intensive purposes, we're not in business at the moment. We're a licensed business, yes but, our choice of building managed to get yanked out from under us at the last moment. We're not down and out by a long shot. We have not forgotten our two contributors. However, plans for Chique Geek are on an indefinite hold at the moment, due mostly to lack of capital, and time! Times are tough, and business development is a rough road. We appreciate your concern. Cheers! (oh and those links simply point to our public business application information, not an accurate rep of what's happening.) 

CP


----------



## Serpion5

Commissar Ploss said:


> Hello gents. I appreciate the interest in Chique Geek.  for all intensive purposes, we're not in business at the moment. We're a licensed business, yes but, our choice of building managed to get yanked out from under us at the last moment. We're not down and out by a long shot. We have not forgotten our two contributors. However, plans for Chique Geek are on an indefinite hold at the moment, due mostly to lack of capital, and time! Times are tough, and business development is a rough road. We appreciate your concern. Cheers! (oh and those links simply point to our public business application information, not an accurate rep of what's happening.)
> 
> CP


Any more solid long term plans?

Also good to see you post here again. :grin:


----------



## World Eater XII

Cool brilliant update! Wasn't chasing cash was just curious is all!


----------



## humakt

Commissar Ploss said:


> Hello gents. I appreciate the interest in Chique Geek.  for all intensive purposes, we're not in business at the moment. We're a licensed business, yes but, our choice of building managed to get yanked out from under us at the last moment. We're not down and out by a long shot. We have not forgotten our two contributors. However, plans for Chique Geek are on an indefinite hold at the moment, due mostly to lack of capital, and time! Times are tough, and business development is a rough road. We appreciate your concern. Cheers! (oh and those links simply point to our public business application information, not an accurate rep of what's happening.)
> 
> CP


Holy Throne! It CP. Your supposed to be driving a lorry or something? :laugh:


----------

